# Do I really need a Boer doe?



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Hello all! I have Nubian dairy goats (mostly old style Nubians) and I’m looking to get a boer buck for meat for our family. I have one breeder I’m talking to about a commercial buck. Anyways, my plan was to breed him to my Nubian does and have meatier babies to consume. Does this plan make sense or do I really need the boer doe to make it worth our while?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You won't need a Boer doe too.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

I mean, that’s good news... but you know everyone wants just one more, lol!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

She’s right! If you can get a high quality boer buck, you won’t need a boer doe. 

My 50% boer/nubian kids are always huge! My favorite % cross by far!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I mean if your looking for a reason for another goat then absolutely you need a boer doe lol but if not, no you don’t have to


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

This is the buck I’m looking at


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When I started out in goats, I had a boer buck and Nubian does and cross Nubian/boer does. They are the best of both worlds, meat and milk.

The boer buck you have pictured has a steep rump drop.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

He does have a steep rump. I have some ladies with some great top lines and since I plan on eating most of the offspring, I’m not too worried.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m planning on getting a Nubian doe to breed to my boer buck… just one to throw into the herd so I can have a milk goat 😅
But I’ve heard having a Nubian doe won’t effect the meatiness from a boer buck, so our meat herd shouldn’t be affected much.
Nubians were considered dual purpose at once point I think.


----------

